# NT's Dwarf crocs fighting back against toxic prey



## RoryBreaker (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-17/dwarf-crocodiles-learning-to-fight-back-to-cane-toad/5896738


----------



## rockethead (Nov 18, 2014)

that's great to see


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 18, 2014)

1 for the croc's


----------



## Primo (Nov 19, 2014)

I was looking for natural cane toad predators over here, and then came across this.
http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2012/08/spiders-keep-cane-toad-numbers-in-check

You all may have seen it already, but there does seem to be certain native groups of predators there that can help keep things in check hopefully.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Species check....... dwarf crocs?


----------



## Stimm (Nov 20, 2014)

Darlyn, It's just a dwarf Crocodylus johnstoni.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

Bit of a follow up article, 

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/north...spark-big-debate/story-fnk0b1zt-1227128419607

Ray Hoser is getting in on the action. This just got interesting.......


----------



## Stimm (Nov 21, 2014)

Well you could either go with what 500 leading crocodile experts say or what one lounge room 'self proclaimed' taxonomist says. Seems like a simple choice really.


----------

